# Rorry !!!



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Rorry just weighed in 21 pds and is in second place so far thats awesome
looks like he will be fishing tommarrow. I wonder if he will slack off tommarrow since he has to fish Sat at Mosquito     

Mark


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Way to go RORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was just going to post this....
Good job on those smallies Nip, keep it going tommorow...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah a NICE limit today rorry 20lbs even


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Great job Rory !! Making the cut would be *HUGE* !!

Good luck .


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Way To Go Vic Vatalaro.... New Leader Go Vic!!!!! 
19-8 ON DAY ONE
20-1 ON DAY TWO
39-9 TWO DAY TOTAL

if he wins it.... i sense a celebration sale at vics store


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome job . He got to pimp his boats too !!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Freaking Nip!!! Way to go MAN!! Tell Joe Engler I'll fish with him on Saturday! Get em MAN!! Vic is on fire too..... NEO Represent!


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Northeast Ohio is well represented today. Go Vic and Nip!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Way to go Vic and Nip. They are both a couple of great guys.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

GREAT JOB GUYS! Way to represent Ohio!!!

Nice stringers, that's for darn sure...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Nip, Vic and the rest of the Ohio guys for representing great. I looked down through the pro leader board and it is pretty well stocked with Ohioans.

How about the co-angler from PA pulling a 13# 5 ounce hawg! What a time to come up with that hawg.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just saw that too, what the record?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ima say its positive that both vic and nip are makin the cut... this 4th flight isnt weighing many good bags


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The record was 9.5lbs....I stopped watching the live video for about 5 minutes and missed that...

Somethings wrong.....On day 2 he only caught 11.13lbs gotta be a typo or something.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> Way to go Nip, Vic and the rest of the Ohio guys for representing great. I looked down through the pro leader board and it is pretty well stocked with Ohioans.
> 
> How about the co-angler from PA pulling a 13# 5 ounce hawg! What a time to come up with that hawg.


that was a typo on the recorders fault.... dude weighed 13-5 between 4 fish


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I should have known better than to believe that one. I was not even thinking about the record being under 10. I am used to hearing all of the big walleye weights so I guess I was thinking of it as a big walleye. If it were a smallie it would be a humongous fish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job NIP.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

CONGRATS to vic and nip for Officially makin the cut....... vic need to turn of his shirt..its blinding the camera.... that thing is BRIGHT lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The leader yesterday from Amherst blanked today, that's fishing!!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how are we gonna have a tournament saturday without the director?? lol GO RORY!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ah just wing it


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

outstanding NIP. i call dibs on the stratos!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Go Get'em Guys!! Congrad's Rory, Vic and C. King!!  Show those out of state anglers how its done!! WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just settling in and saw all the positive comments- they are so much appreciated.

I felt good...and I feel good! 

Weather is setting up for a favorite bite of mine and should wear the guys down in Canada. I'm going to part two tomorrow- I had to check it today, they were there and gettn bigger!

My co-angler Jeff Domonkos, well known Ohio angler, boated 15lbs today and was in fourth. I was just as pleased with that. I had a 5.25 big, but again ran into 2 fish issues removing a pound. 

Nice flat FAR run today and a limit before 9- comfortable fishn! I ran back by 11am and hung out in front of the ramp caring for my fish the final hours. I lost one while in line. Maybe tomorrow I'll try to not catch them so early!!!  I do have a new game plan for no more lost fish- although my efforts of survival rival a repeat of ER trauma triage. 

I'll pass words onto Vic and others that the Ohio crowd is rooted for on OGF.

Weigh-in at WalMart tomorrow at 3pm in ... Cleveland or Middleburg Hts???? Its online I'm sure.

I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow- 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on makeing the cut Rory . Now we want you to quit holding back and show us what it is all about tomm. ! What happend to Bryan ? Did he have boat troubles ?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i went to the weighin last year. there was some nice fish


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rory you are right Domonkos is a really nice guy. Good luck tommorow, now that you got the cut, you got this in the bag!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

great job nipp and vic its great to see the vics fishing team at the top of the board!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought it was in Bainbridge...??? We'll see.

I may try and make it up to the weigh in. Depends on a few things, but we'll see.

Great job guys.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Host Store: 
Wal-Mart 2362
3606 Mayfield Road
Cleveland Heights OH 44118


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Lateral...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

DONT forget to give OGF props on FLW live


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Anybody know what time the weigh-in is at the cleveland heights walmart?


My wife is taking me to a party for her company in Cleveland Heights...but party with bankers or FLW Stren weigh-in...tough decision.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Weigh in at 4PM..

Rory and Vic are both featured in today's Akron Beacon Journal! Rory's picture is on the front page of the sports section. Way to represent all of us Ohio fishermen guys! We here at OGF couldn't be more proud of you and all the local angers.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

"but again ran into 2 fish issues removing a pound. "

what it meant by the above, I'm a newbie.

also shouldn't they have weigh in by the water? if you're spending time caring for the fish this seems to make sense. Rather than driving somewhere to weigh then driving back to release. I guess they gotta drum it up wally world style.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

they died that is why the deduction


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the link to the article....

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/15089656.htm


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Just read the article. 

BEST OF LUCK!!!! "WE MUST PROTECT THIS HOUSE!!!" (or however it goes lol)

from the article

Some fishermen found some benefit to the bad weather. The brief lightning storm actually caused a blip in what had been a slow bite.

``That really helped me,'' Franks said. ``The fish eat when the weather gets bad.''

I've been out there lighting all around you sirens going off. Got my pb smallie 19" that day. Didn't catch anything for about 2 hours then it got dark windy and starting pouring including small hail. I had just seen on yahoo news that 1 in 3000 people get struck by lightning in their life. I WAS SCARED TO DEATH getting off the water like every second could make a difference in whether I live or die scared and what got me scared to death was that IT WAS ON!!!!!!


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Not another 2 hours till we will know how Nip and Vic did. Hopefully they have some nice ones!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

That is a great article in the Plain Dealer & Akron Beacon Journal about the tourney. It is sweet to see the tourney on Erie turn out so well so far!


----------

